# Bacon Without Pink Salt (Nitrates/Nitrites)



## swampmouse (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am wondering if anyone has ever done any bacon without nitrates / nitrites in it. Seems like a shame to make homemade bacon and add chemicals. I know its been done that way forever, but if I can avoid the chemicals, then I would like to try it. Every bacon recipe i have seen on here uses pink salt or cure. My brother is allergic to nitrates and nitrites, and I am sure he would love me to figure out how to do it without it.

Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks,

SM


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Salt is a chemical, so it's pretty difficult to avoid chemicals when making bacon.
Nitrite is recommended when cold smoking meats.for protection against the bacterium that causes botulism.

You can hot smoke nitrite-free 'bacon' safely, but you'll end up with something that's more like smoked roasted pork belly.

Just sayin'


----------



## dpeart (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd suggest you use the search feature, there are lots of threads on this subject.

Also read up on the "food danger zone"

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/how_temperatures_affect_food/index.asp

IMO you cannot *safely *make what I would call traditional (cold smoked) bacon without curing the meat for two reasons. First, the cold smoking keeps the meat in the danger zone for too long for a safe product and secondly if it isn't cured it isn't what I call bacon, but pork.

dave


----------



## chowderpants (Jan 21, 2012)

Can your brother eat vegetables?

I ask because you can use celery juice powder in place of a traditional cure.

Nitrates are naturally present in many vegetables. Vegetables high in nitrates are beets, lettuce, spinach, and most green, leafy vegetables.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 21, 2012)

Tomato, tomoto... Like mentioned above,  nitrites are found in nature especially in greens. Celery is used to made *nitrite free cured meats*, as the big guys advertise, but they use it cause it contains large amounts of Nitrite. 

With out the nitrite it's not bacon and it will never taste like bacon.

The SausageMaker.com sells the celery power....check it out.... but it's still nitrite.


----------



## erain (Jan 21, 2012)

so if BIL is allergic to nitrates/nitrites i am guessing he cannot eat celery, or any of the brassica family of veggies... cabbage, brussel sprouts, broccolli etc... not to mention the naterally produced by your body. dont matter where they come from, an element is an element.


----------



## venture (Jan 21, 2012)

In the average person's body, 10% of nitrites come from cured items.  90% are from other items or otherwise naturally in the body?

Is BIL allergic to himself?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2012)

Not only is Cold smoking without cure risky...No cure Bacon doesn't taste the same...There are recipes for Refrigerator Bacon that is Salt cured with Smoke Salt, Smoked Paprika or Smoke Powder added for the flavor of Smoke without Smoking...About as close as you can get...JJ


----------



## venture (Jan 21, 2012)

If you really don't like cure?

Salt the bellies down well and hold them in the fridge for about a week or a little more.  Add seasonings if you wish.

You will get "salt pork".  Not a bad product.  It just ain't bacon.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## swampmouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I guess in that case I'll be makin' me some bacon, and too dang bad for my brother! If it don't taste like "bacon", then it aint! So, I guess I'll find me some cure and get to making bacon!

Thanks for all the info guys.

SM


----------

